# got my honest kitchen today :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wish me luck guys!








keen for dexter and prowl for hylus bf's kitty 

came pretty fast and surprisingly the box is bigger than i expected 
i hope he likes it! :foxes15:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DoggyStyle (Sep 7, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

wooohoo! let us know how it goes...remember few dogs like it RIGHT away, so don't give up too quickly, and make it yummy and exciting by adding cooked ground turkey burger or cooked chicken or scrambled egg or both and the meat are good add-ins for kitty Hylus too...let us know what he thinks!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks guys! will definitely need it...not sure how hes gonna feel about something that was mixed with water lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> wooohoo! let us know how it goes...remember few dogs like it RIGHT away, so don't give up too quickly, and make it yummy and exciting by adding cooked ground turkey burger or cooked chicken or scrambled egg or both and the meat are good add-ins for kitty Hylus too...let us know what he thinks!


i already know hylus isnt gonna be picky about that. LOL. he eats canned food fine. we been giving him merricks but i thought i would give this a go for him as well.

yes omg those mixtures are makin ME want to eat it....LOL :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

can't wait to here how it goes, remember stuffing-like consistency is your goal


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> can't wait to here how it goes, remember stuffing-like consistency is your goal


mmm nummy flipped nummies!!! :coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best of luck! You can do it Dex. Eat your yummies for Mama.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yay!! Can't wait to hear, i bet he'll LOVE it.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Please let us know what Hylus thinks of the Prowl- Ive been wondering about it for my cats to substitute a few meals. One of my two has very sore gums and only eats moistened dry food or canned, and the other gets UTIs and needs to get extra moisture in his food to help prevent them. Im hoping Hylus loves it which will embolden me to try it for my guys.
Is Keen the one everyone is recommending as the most popular with their chis? Reese has a chicken allergy so I need to avoid that.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope Dexter eats it. That would be an ideal food for him because you already give him cooked meats and eggs. Just add THK and your all set! A complete and balanced yummy meal for your boy!  
Go Dexter!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Go dexter!!!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My Midgie loves the Preference HK & I she would eat it without meat. I add can Pink Salmon or cooked Chicken alternating between each batch & I have found that this stuff is packed with fiber & is doing Midgie GREAT!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Please let us know what Hylus thinks of the Prowl- Ive been wondering about it for my cats to substitute a few meals. One of my two has very sore gums and only eats moistened dry food or canned, and the other gets UTIs and needs to get extra moisture in his food to help prevent them. Im hoping Hylus loves it which will embolden me to try it for my guys.
> Is Keen the one everyone is recommending as the most popular with their chis? Reese has a chicken allergy so I need to avoid that.


I have my Chi on the Preference because she has so many food allergies & I can add the meat I want. Now that I know that Turkey is supposedly the only meat she's allergic to I might look into getting The Honest Kitchen with the meat already in it so it would make it a little more convenient for me. I love this food because of the moisture factor & it's packed full of vitamins & nutrients plus it's actual healthy people food.
Keen | Human Grade Dog Food | Low Gluten Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen

Keen sounds like it would work for your Chi cause it has turkey, not Chicken, but read the ingredients before ordering to make sure there's nothing in there your Chi is allergic to.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how Dexter & Hylus like their new food!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so proud of you Pidge for trying this food! I hope that they both love it, but especially Dexter! Goooooooooooooooooo Dexter!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So have you tried it yet? Did he like it? I hope so.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Please let us know what Hylus thinks of the Prowl- Ive been wondering about it for my cats to substitute a few meals. One of my two has very sore gums and only eats moistened dry food or canned, and the other gets UTIs and needs to get extra moisture in his food to help prevent them. Im hoping Hylus loves it which will embolden me to try it for my guys.
> Is Keen the one everyone is recommending as the most popular with their chis? Reese has a chicken allergy so I need to avoid that.


I would go with either Keen or Embark. (Embark is grain free, Keen is not, Keen is also cheaper in price) Keen and Embark are both turkey based. I posted this pic in The Honest Kitchen thread, it give a breakdown of all the foods.  Mine love the Embark best now, but they also love the Force and Keen too. (But Force is chicken based)


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you tried it yet, Pidge? Curious how it went over. Neither Pip and Roo liked it at all at first, they wouldn't even touch it, but now they love it, so it may take some time.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Please let us know what Hylus thinks of the Prowl- Ive been wondering about it for my cats to substitute a few meals. One of my two has very sore gums and only eats moistened dry food or canned, and the other gets UTIs and needs to get extra moisture in his food to help prevent them. Im hoping Hylus loves it which will embolden me to try it for my guys.
> Is Keen the one everyone is recommending as the most popular with their chis? Reese has a chicken allergy so I need to avoid that.


My Mom's cat LOVES the Prowl.

We use the Force (chicken), Embark (Turkey), and soon as it gets here Zeal (fish).

How did Dexter do?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We are all dying to know, b'c we all know Dex is a discerning pup when it comes to taste, lol!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread completely! I'm curious how Dexter responded to it as well. My dogs love Keen! I gave the Prowl samples to my mother in law for her cats to try, one of them didn't like it and the other loved it. Anxiously awaiting the verdict from Dexter.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tell us! Tell us! Have you ever seen so many people waiting for Dexter to eat?

We tried Embark. Boys would not eat it. I cut up chicken and added it but they wouldn't eat. Maybe I should try again........

Anxiously waiting.........


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

PIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are getting impatient here


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> Please let us know what Hylus thinks of the Prowl- Ive been wondering about it for my cats to substitute a few meals. One of my two has very sore gums and only eats moistened dry food or canned, and the other gets UTIs and needs to get extra moisture in his food to help prevent them. Im hoping Hylus loves it which will embolden me to try it for my guys.
> Is Keen the one everyone is recommending as the most popular with their chis? Reese has a chicken allergy so I need to avoid that.


i will definitely let you know. going to see the bf tonight so i'm sure he's gonna try it tonight  im sorry about the sore gums and UTI, poor babies! well i was recommended Keen from the other thread so i gave it a go on getting it =p



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I hope Dexter eats it. That would be an ideal food for him because you already give him cooked meats and eggs. Just add THK and your all set! A complete and balanced yummy meal for your boy!
> Go Dexter!


hehe yes i've read all about it! lol. never read so much about kibbles,raw,dehydrated,can food in my life



woodard2009 said:


> My Midgie loves the Preference HK & I she would eat it without meat. I add can Pink Salmon or cooked Chicken alternating between each batch & I have found that this stuff is packed with fiber & is doing Midgie GREAT!


did u try it too? LOL =p lucky you! my boy wont eat cooked salmon at all...dont know why as he eats salmon dog treats. great to hear midgie is doing great!



Brodysmom said:


> I am so proud of you Pidge for trying this food! I hope that they both love it, but especially Dexter! Goooooooooooooooooo Dexter!!


LOL brody! go go go! i hope so too , thanks!



foggy said:


> Have you tried it yet, Pidge? Curious how it went over. Neither Pip and Roo liked it at all at first, they wouldn't even touch it, but now they love it, so it may take some time.


lol whenever i think of pip and roo i cant help but think of cartoon characters. so glad they love it now!



flippedstars said:


> We are all dying to know, b'c we all know Dex is a discerning pup when it comes to taste, lol!


LOL i know!!! hes so picky it gets annoying sometimes, gah!



huskyluv said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread completely! I'm curious how Dexter responded to it as well. My dogs love Keen! I gave the Prowl samples to my mother in law for her cats to try, one of them didn't like it and the other loved it. Anxiously awaiting the verdict from Dexter.


lol thanks for finding the thread husky =) i guess they all have diff, opinions on what is yummy and what is not!



pam6400 said:


> Tell us! Tell us! Have you ever seen so many people waiting for Dexter to eat?
> We tried Embark. Boys would not eat it. I cut up chicken and added it but they wouldn't eat. Maybe I should try again........
> 
> Anxiously waiting.........


nope i have never seen so many people waiting for the results, im anxious as well!

thanks everyone for the replies! hehe! unfortunately i havent gotten a chance to make the mixture for him yet. everytime i come home he has already eaten his dinner and since he wont eat 2 meals a day anymore, i'll have to let me mom know to wait for me so i can mix this in tonight and see how it goes! hopefully ...good? :daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cherper said:


> PIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are getting impatient here


LOL!!!!! u guys are so funny  guess u'll have to wait a bit longer teeehee!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG! IT's now after 7 pm....... Has Dexter had dinner YET???????


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Come on, FEED YOUR DOG!!! (and the bfs cat, please) 
Were all anxiously awaiting Dexters verdict, accompanied by amusing pics displaying his myriad of facial expressions!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know a little something about THK! If you are boiling your water; just barely bring to a boil & let it cool before adding THK because water that's too hot will continue to cook the food cooking out any necessary proteins. You probably already know this, but I didn't when I first started using this until I read some info on proper mixing of this stuff. I hope you get some good pics to show us.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> OMG! IT's now after 7 pm....... Has Dexter had dinner YET???????


hehe i told my mom to wait for me till i got home and he just ate  im makin another post teehee



Reese and Miley said:


> Come on, FEED YOUR DOG!!! (and the bfs cat, please)
> Were all anxiously awaiting Dexters verdict, accompanied by amusing pics displaying his myriad of facial expressions!!


LOL well im sorry to say i cant take great pics currently. im selling my camera on ebay and have just gotten my other cam the other day but im awaiting for the lens so it will take time to get into the picture shots again. but i did take 1 pic with my evo cell lol~ i'm goin to see the bf in about an hour and then wait till he gets off work so will let you know soon!



woodard2009 said:


> Just wanted to let you know a little something about THK! If you are boiling your water; just barely bring to a boil & let it cool before adding THK because water that's too hot will continue to cook the food cooking out any necessary proteins. You probably already know this, but I didn't when I first started using this until I read some info on proper mixing of this stuff. I hope you get some good pics to show us.


hehe yes i know. i only used warm water though. thanks for the caution!


----------

